# fort pickens pier no power now.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have no idea why they did this but they killed power to all of the outlets on the pier. Just a heads up for the night fishing folks. :thumbdown:


----------



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

Had power Sunday night through Monday morning


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmmm, are you talking about the lights or the power outlets? I was there last Thursday when the ranger guy came by with a screw driver and disconnected all of the outlets. Maybe so many people complained they turned them back on. I will check next visit and report back. I hope you are right.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope they are back on, its nice being able to use the work lights.


----------



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

A friend just told me tonite that the power is off again.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I was at the pier Thursday and the outlets are turned off but the lights works at night.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

How is the pier fishing , haven't been there in years .


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It is pretty good, when the meat chunkers aren't there. LOL


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I talked to one of the rangers and the power outlets are getting turned back on monday. There was a problem with some of the ground faults on one side and is being fixed.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> It is pretty good, when the meat chunkers aren't there. LOL


have to get out there again .


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Are the mullet all gone or are they still riding the tide back and forth?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah they are rolling through. I got to test my new net I built on thursday and got 32 on the first throw. I was happy.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

All new power outlets installed today.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

This afternoon there were none to be caught. They finished up the wiring though.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good deal let the mullet hunt begin!!!!!!!!!!


----------

